# MRI of both Brain & Orbit



## CBC (Aug 27, 2014)

Seeking advice on MRI coding in a situation where a patient comes in for an MRI of the brain including orbits with & without contrast -  since this can all be done in one study but adding 3-5 additional scans for orbits - should this be billed with one CPT code 70553 or should we be using 2 CPT codes with 70553 brain & 70543 orbits.  I've heard several different opions on this and would appreciate some solid info.  Thank you!


----------



## margaret fahy (Aug 27, 2014)

If both are ordered and technique/documentation supports, you can bill for both.


----------



## smwaters (Oct 16, 2014)

Dr. Z's Medical Coding Series - Diagnostic Radiology Coding Reference 2014 Edition
Pg. 170
"Brain imaging includes limited imaging of the orbits and maxillary sinus, which does not warrant coding those studies separately.  Only if there is a complete and separate MRI of one of these areas with supporting clinical documentation would more than one type of head MRI be reported during the same encounter.  These would most likely be performed in separate encounters."

Sorry for the late reply, but I'm always excited when someone gives resources with info so I thought I would share


----------

